# Swiss to vote on whether to abolish conscript army



## CougarKing (20 Sep 2013)

So who will defend Switzerland if this ever passes? 

link



> *Swiss voters will head to the ballot box Sunday to decide whether to abolish their conscript army, as much a part of the Alpine nation’s image as direct democracy, chocolate and cheese.*
> 
> Countries across Europe have ditched the draft in the two decades since the end of the Cold War, and pro-change campaigners say Switzerland should head the same way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jungle (20 Sep 2013)

I'd be surprised if it passed; and for those who think the US is crazy about it's firearms, you're in for a surprise... shooting is a family pastime in Switzerland, often with 3 generations of men and service rifles together on the range, with their ladies enjoying a good shootout. All with government-paid ammo...


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (21 Sep 2013)

I've never really thought of the Swiss as having a conscript army, but more a true citizen militia that you have to serve in.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Sep 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> So who will defend Switzerland if this ever passes?
> 
> link


1)  An all-volunteer force
2)  Elements of whatever alliance it may choose to join
3)  Tamerlane Industries  ;D


----------



## CougarKing (22 Sep 2013)

Well at least 73% of those who voted weren't naïve. 

Defense News link



> GENEVA — *Swiss voters on Sunday overwhelmingly rejected a referendum calling for an end to the country’s military draft, with 73 percent casting ballots against the plan, exit polls showed.*
> 
> In a country whose part-time army is ingrained in the national image — and seen abroad as Swiss as cheese, chocolate and Heidi — voters bucking a post-Cold War European trend against conscription was no surprise.
> 
> ...


----------



## medicineman (22 Sep 2013)

Jungle said:
			
		

> I'd be surprised if it passed; and for those who think the US is crazy about it's firearms, you're in for a surprise... shooting is a family pastime in Switzerland, often with 3 generations of men and service rifles together on the range, with their ladies enjoying a good shootout. All with government-paid ammo...



Marksmanship is almost part of the DNA there...an urban legend has Kaiser Wilhelm inspecting a Swiss honour guard during a state visit prior to the First World War and asking one of the soldiers " What would happen if a German Army ten times the size of yours invaded Switzerland?"  The soldier allegedly answered "We'd each have to fire only ten shots". 

MM


----------

